# Brixton news, rumours and general chat - April 2017



## editor (Apr 1, 2017)

Here we go for April!


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2017)

And here's a worthwhile cause to get the month started: Help support Lambeth Law Centre and sponsor Kevin Long in the London Marathon 2017


----------



## CH1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Just back from Carnegie Library. 

Celebrity speakers included local novelist Stella Duffy - who gave a very incisive and logically argued intro. 

Laura Swaffield of the libraries campaign who set out the background of the campaign over the previous year.

Radio 4 celebrity Jeremy Hardy who gave a rather militant condemnation of Progress Labour's 20 year history of capturing the Lambeth Labour party and imposing right wing policies - including privatising libraries.

I think there were about 3 trade union officers - one to do with disability - he pointed out thew work done with visually impaired and deaf groups in Lambeth libraries - up to now.

Last and most popular was Rachel Heywood who stressed that the libraries campaign needs to be sustained. She claimed with enough pressure the council would have to reopen the currently closed libraries (both Carnegie and Minet). Rachel also said that she had been asked by the Lambeth Labour group to recant - in writing - her previous statements against Labour Group policy.  She was asked to do this initially and when she refused she was suspended for 6 months. After the 6 month suspension they again asked her to publicly recant and she refused. She did not explain exactly, but I assume that means she is still suspended.

After Rachel's speech we were invited to form a human chain round the library. This was closely watched by the police, who had apparently been assigned to this ultimagte of middle class demos for fear of a violent break-in. The chain was evidently successful and presumably may make some publicity shots in dcue course. I think there must have been 150 - 200 people at the demo including the super-keen Wendy (80) who carries banners saying "Hoot to save the Library" everywhere and was acting as marshal, keeping people to the pavement.


----------



## Tropi (Apr 1, 2017)

Despite a couple of nasty drivers it was great.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 1, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Just back from Carnegie Library.
> 
> Celebrity speakers included local novelist Stella Duffy - who gave a very incisive and logically argued intro.
> 
> ...



Thanks for this report.

Cllr Rachel refusal to recant means her she won't be reselected as a Cllr for next election. A sad loss imo.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 1, 2017)

This made me laugh:

Plans submitted by Lambeth Council for Pop Brixton to become a World Heritage Site


----------



## Ergo Proxy (Apr 2, 2017)

editor said:


> And here's a worthwhile cause to get the month started: Help support Lambeth Law Centre and sponsor Kevin Long in the London Marathon 2017



Kevin


----------



## stockwelljonny (Apr 2, 2017)

A Stall holder at the farmers market by the Rec today said that Lambeth are winding up the Sunday market, all of the Sunday traders have been told they will have to leave after April by Lambeth.


----------



## organicpanda (Apr 2, 2017)

stockwelljonny said:


> A Stall holder at the farmers market by the Rec today said that Lambeth are winding up the Sunday market, all of the Sunday traders have been told they will have to leave after April by Lambeth.


there was always the possibility/probability of that happening, when the stallholders took over from the Farmers Market they were told that their contract would be up for renewal this year, I don't know for certain but I would bet that it's another example of our caring council showing their true colours when it comes to non-corporation business in Brixton


----------



## Ergo Proxy (Apr 2, 2017)

stockwelljonny said:


> A Stall holder at the farmers market by the Rec today said that Lambeth are winding up the Sunday market, all of the Sunday traders have been told they will have to leave after April by Lambeth.



Clapham by the Cinema market on a Sat has always been cheaper than Brixton Sunday!

Moens the butcher on Clapham Common the pavement is also cheaper than Jones the Butcher 

Moens claims free range and organic meat - Jones expect to argue if you want a chop!

Oh to tell you about Jones ... their £2.50 eggs free range sell for £1.20 in the Atlantic Road Health food shop. Their white black pudding rings cost £1  they charge you £4


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 2, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Thanks for this report.
> 
> Cllr Rachel refusal to recant means her she won't be reselected as a Cllr for next election. A sad loss imo.



Only if you assume that she won't stand as an Indie.  Given that she's probably the best-liked of the Coldharbour Cllrs, I suspect she'd piss it as an Indie, over whichever Progressite bellend they try to put up in her place.


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> Only if you assume that she won't stand as an Indie.  Given that she's probably the best-liked of the Coldharbour Cllrs, I suspect she'd piss it as an Indie, over whichever Progressite bellend they try to put up in her place.


She'd certainly get my vote.


----------



## Mr Retro (Apr 2, 2017)

Ergo Proxy said:


> Moens claims free range and organic meat - Jones expect to argue if you want a chop,


I don't understand what you mean by this



Ergo Proxy said:


> Oh to tell you about Jones ... Their white black pudding rings cost £1  they charge you £4.


Or this.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 3, 2017)

Was thinking that in a way a monument to Darcus Howe would represent a lot about the Brixton than the Bowie zigzag would have done . Don't suppose there will be a crowd funder though.

BTW I noticed Sandra off Gogglebox hanging out in Windrush Square this afternoon.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 3, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Was thinking that in a way a monument to Darcus Howe would represent a lot about the Brixton than the Bowie zigzag would have done . Don't suppose there will be a crowd funder though.
> 
> BTW I noticed Sandra off Gogglebox hanging out in Windrush Square this afternoon.


Not necessarily! He used to live a few doors down from us and our neighbours had a few "issues" with him, shall we say.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 3, 2017)

Ms T said:


> Not necessarily! He used to live a few doors down from us and our neighbours had a few "issues" with him, shall we say.


Yes. Well I only saw him live as it were on three occasions that I remember.

Once was when he was chairing a discussion after a performance of a ballet called Check Mate about an interracial (romantic) relationship - at the Onion Shed temporary ("Pop Up"?) theatre near Myatts Fields - in the 1990s.

Darcus proceded to demolish the idea that black/white relationships could be valid - which kind of took both performers and audience rather aback. Not much discussion there - more like Hard Talk with Darcus Howe playing Stephen Sackur. Some people got upset and walked out.

The other two occasions were "functions".
1. an office party thrown by Greenhall Jenner Architects, then in Shakespeare Road opposite where he lived.
2. a party given by Metropolitan Housing at the back of a house in Loughborough Park to celebrate taking over the Moorland Estate (maybe 1995?).

On both occasions he was rather drunk and also obnoxious in a loutish and sexist kind of way. In fact if he had not been Darcus Howe he might well have been asked to leave.

That is what made him (and the events described) so Brixton (IMHO).


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 3, 2017)

Brug Newsletter April 2017

Latest Brixton Rec Users Group newsletter. 

It looks like the problem with cold showers has been fixed.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Apr 4, 2017)

I'm annoyed by that Jesus as anarchist stencil down on Atlantic Rd. WTF, he was no anarchist in my book. He was all about submitting to the power of God?

Errrr? Or is it a joke?


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2017)

Some pics from around town




































Brixton photos, March 2017: Brixton Village, market, phone boxes and street scenes


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 4, 2017)

Pretty sure I recognized an urban face on last nights 24hrs in a&e.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 4, 2017)

xsunnysuex said:


> Pretty sure I recognized an urban face on last nights 24hrs in a&e.



hush


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 4, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> hush


Haha	 x


----------



## colacubes (Apr 4, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> hush



I also saw it and they can across really well


----------



## Angellic (Apr 5, 2017)

Does anyone know where I can get some glass cut to size? Its for a smallish sized fame.


----------



## felixgolightly (Apr 5, 2017)

Angellic said:


> Does anyone know where I can get some glass cut to size? Its for a smallish sized fame.


glass centre on the cut through behind clapham north, opposite The Falcon (sorry, don't know the road name) - not super local but...


----------



## Angellic (Apr 5, 2017)

felixgolightly said:


> glass centre on the cut through behind clapham north, opposite The Falcon (sorry, don't know the road name) - not super local but...



Thanks. Think it's Kingseal.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Apr 5, 2017)

Angellic said:


> Thanks. Think it's Kingseal.




They're good.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Apr 5, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Yes. Well I only saw him live as it were on three occasions that I remember.
> 
> Once was when he was chairing a discussion after a performance of a ballet called Check Mate about an interracial (romantic) relationship - at the Onion Shed temporary ("Pop Up"?) theatre near Myatts Fields - in the 1990s.
> 
> ...




He came in the Wholefood shop once and was pretty foul to 'most everyone. Like merely shopping was just so beneath him. When I later told the tale to my sister she was all, like, "!!But but but...! He's Darcus Howe!!"

But because Brixton, he was given pretty short shrift by everyone. He came in pretty puffed up and pushy, and he left saying thank you and sorry to the Aunties.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 5, 2017)

DJWrongspeed said:


> I'm annoyed by that Jesus as anarchist stencil down on Atlantic Rd. WTF, he was no anarchist in my book. He was all about submitting to the power of God?
> 
> Errrr? Or is it a joke?



He was blates a fucking lifestyler.  Probably had a trust fund from his real dad, too. 

Motherfucker has freakishly-large big toes, too!


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Apr 6, 2017)

SheilaNaGig said:


> He came in the Wholefood shop once and was pretty foul to 'most everyone. Like merely shopping was just so beneath him. When I later told the tale to my sister she was all, like, "!!But but but...! He's Darcus Howe!!"
> 
> But because Brixton, he was given pretty short shrift by everyone. He came in pretty puffed up and pushy, and he left saying thank you and sorry to the Aunties.


I think the last time I saw him was on Mayall road sitting in his door way drinking Super T. Well, it was a summer evening in Brixton.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 6, 2017)

He liked a drink, did Darcus. And the ladies. 

There's a makeshift shrine with flowers and a photo outside Brixton Law Centre.


----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2017)

Respect to The xx. Their Academy shows went on for a record breaking 7 days. I didn't realise that they were that big.

The xx celebrate their ‘Night + Day’ residency with stunning Brixton short video


----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2017)

Brian Blessed was on Who Do You Think You Are? and his family has strong Brixton roots: 



> 1856 - Post Office Directory
> 9 Coldharbour Lane, Brixton
> 
> 1861 Census - listed as Barnalia
> ...


Interestingly 463, Coldharbour Lane was - I think - once the home of the  Pleasure Land cinema.


----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2017)

Fantastic news! We're getting another exciting new restaurant/bar in Brixton! Now that Lexadon has got rid of that boring old Walton Laundry we'll be getting a fresh new location for foodies!

Anyone know how I can find out more about this "exciting new restaurant/bar"? I couldn't see anything in planning or licensing.

I've asked ol' moneybags Jerry but aren't confident of a reply.


----------



## organicpanda (Apr 6, 2017)

presumably selling food to get round licensing to serve edgy cocktails in a disco


----------



## CH1 (Apr 6, 2017)

editor said:


> Fantastic news! We're getting another exciting new restaurant/bar in Brixton! Now that Lexadon has got rid of that boring old Walton Laundry we'll be getting a fresh new location for foodies!
> 
> Anyone know how I can find out more about this "exciting new restaurant/bar"? I couldn't see anything in planning or licensing.
> 
> I've asked ol' moneybags Jerry but aren't confident of a reply.


What do you mean? Are you saying that Lexadon has sold on the Walton Lodge Laundry site in mid development?
Or are you saying that the development will include a restaurant? That is part of the 2015 planning application - but so far there seems to be no licensing application. Surely there is plenty more work to be done on site.

Can't see Jerry doing a Sainsbury and applying for a license that is never used (referring to their proposed Sainsbury Local at Loughborough Junction, which remained derelict despite being licensed to sell alcohol and tobacco).


----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2017)

CH1 said:


> What do you mean? Are you saying that Lexadon has sold on the Walton Lodge Laundry site in mid development?
> Or are you saying that the development will include a restaurant? That is part of the 2015 planning application - but so far there seems to be no licensing application. Surely there is plenty more work to be done on site.


This is what is now on the hoardings. No answer from Jezzakins yet.


----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2017)

organicpanda said:


> presumably selling food to get round licensing to serve edgy cocktails in a disco


Hip Hop Chip Shop Mk II.


----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2017)

FUCK YES! I want to CUT MY OWN GROOVE at the edgy EDGE Brixton gated development! So fucking urban and vibrant man.


----------



## Twattor (Apr 6, 2017)

Tbf the planning permission was for A3 usage for the basement and ground floor of the new development, so this isn't exactly a surprise. There are three B class units behind. They have to demonstrate that there is no loss of employment, and in this respect i feel they've done a whole lot better for example the Loughborough house people


----------



## aussw9 (Apr 7, 2017)

editor said:


> Respect to The xx. Their Academy shows went on for a record breaking 7 days. I didn't realise that they were that big.
> 
> The xx celebrate their ‘Night + Day’ residency with stunning Brixton short video



Amazing show, and with some great programming around the local area. Big ups to them.


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 7, 2017)

Recommendations sought: Best restaurant in Brixton for veggie food. It's a date, so nowhere too shabby, too loud or too overrun with hipsters (ideally). Ideas?


----------



## Rushy (Apr 7, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> Recommendations sought: Best restaurant in Brixton for veggie food. It's a date, so nowhere too shabby, too loud or too overrun with hipsters (ideally). Ideas?


Not quite Brixton but I seem to recall noticing the Half Moon menu was about 50% veggie.


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 7, 2017)

Not good food though.


----------



## djdando (Apr 7, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> Recommendations sought: Best restaurant in Brixton for veggie food. It's a date, so nowhere too shabby, too loud or too overrun with hipsters (ideally). Ideas?



Ya Hala does great veggie food. I'm not a veggie but every time I go there I gravitate towards the veggies stuff. So good!


----------



## Rushy (Apr 7, 2017)

snowy_again said:


> Not good food though.


My salmon was great. OH's club sandwich was pretty poor. And expensive.


----------



## 3Zeros (Apr 7, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> Recommendations sought: Best restaurant in Brixton for veggie food. It's a date, so nowhere too shabby, too loud or too overrun with hipsters (ideally). Ideas?



There's not a lot out there especially for a date. You'd be better off jumping on the tube and going to Mildreds.

Veg Bar is vegan, but it's shit. Don't bother. 
Senzala do some good veggie/vegan crepes (as well as some great dessert ones)
Most places in the village do a veggie option, but a lot of them are poor (BVG's "veggie burger" is literally some grilled peppers in a bun) and most places suffer from cramped seats/tables.
POP has some veggie options, but you'd be hard pushed to find somewhere to sit on a Friday night.
Ya Hala's veggie options are ok, but suffer from "1980s salad syndrome".
Mama Dough usually has two veggie pizzas on the menu and the drinks are quite nice. You can usually book a table too. Depends if your date is the pizza-for-a-date type or not.


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> Recommendations sought: Best restaurant in Brixton for veggie food. It's a date, so nowhere too shabby, too loud or too overrun with hipsters (ideally). Ideas?


Sadly, Brixton is really really poorly served for veggie choices. That said, The Lounge has a couple of veggie options and it seems to fit what you're after. If you're trying to avoid hipsters and grazing Ya Foodies, I'd advise missing out the Village and Pop altogether.


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2017)

3Zeros said:


> Mama Dough usually has two veggie pizzas on the menu and the drinks are quite nice. You can usually book a table too. Depends if your date is the pizza-for-a-date type or not.


Over priced and - from my three times eating from there - waaaay overrated. For pizza, the place up by Herne Hill is good (3 Zillion Degrees or whatever its daft name is now).


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 7, 2017)

3Zeros said:


> There's not a lot out there especially for a date. You'd be better off jumping on the tube and going to Mildreds.
> 
> Veg Bar is vegan, but it's shit. Don't bother.
> Senzala do some good veggie/vegan crepes (as well as some great dessert ones)
> ...


We went to Mildreds last weekend! 

Going out again tomorrow night, but in Brixton this time - I know the options are limited, and trying to find somewhere that's not horribly cramped, achingly trendy or excessively meat focused is a major challenge.


----------



## 3Zeros (Apr 7, 2017)

Lounge is a good shout. The food isn't going to blow you away, but it's a nice relaxed spot. One place I've been meaning to try is Beast of Brixton. It's got great reviews and a couple of veggie options. It's a bit too close to Clapham for my liking though...


----------



## colacubes (Apr 7, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> We went to Mildreds last weekend!
> 
> Going out again tomorrow night, but in Brixton this time - I know the options are limited, and trying to find somewhere that's not horribly cramped, achingly trendy or excessively meat focused is a major challenge.



Asmara?  They have a really good veggie option platter.  That said it is a bit messy 

ETA - I've not been for about 18 months so this may have changed.


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 7, 2017)

editor said:


> Sadly, Brixton is really really poorly served for veggie choices. That said, The Lounge has a couple of veggie options and it seems to fit what you're after. If you're trying to avoid hipsters and grazing Ya Foodies, I'd advise missing out the Village and Pop altogether.


Yeah the Lounge is one of my go-to places, might just end up there again - Brixton really need its own Mildreds!


----------



## sparkybird (Apr 7, 2017)

Probably not for a date date, but a relaxed lunch would be Katakata on Brixton Hill, next door to Negril. Amazing galetes (big buckwheat pancakes) all veggie. Save room for the granola and strawberry one for afters. Excellent value too


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2017)

3Zeros said:


> Lounge is a good shout. The food isn't going to blow you away, but it's a nice relaxed spot. One place I've been meaning to try is Beast of Brixton. It's got great reviews and a couple of veggie options. It's a bit too close to Clapham for my liking though...


The name puts me off a bit. Sounds a bit "look at us, we're so Instagrammable!!!"


----------



## ash (Apr 7, 2017)

editor said:


> The name puts me off a bit. Sounds a bit "look at us, we're so Instagrammable!!!"


Totes balls


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2017)

ash said:


> Totes balls


There's a massive two veggie options out of their entire Tacos and Sandwiches menu. _Great_. 
Prices aren't as bad as I thought though.
http://198.136.54.80/~thebeast/menu.pdf


----------



## ash (Apr 7, 2017)

editor said:


> There's a massive two veggie options out of their entire Tacos and Sandwiches menu. _Great_.
> Prices aren't as bad as I thought though.
> http://198.136.54.80/~thebeast/menu.pdf


Tbh the language they use on their menu makes me concerned that I would thump someone  before I could place an order.


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2017)

ash said:


> Tbh the language they use on their menu makes me concerned that I would thump someone  before I could place an order.


"Scrummy"


----------



## Mr Retro (Apr 7, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> Recommendations sought: Best restaurant in Brixton for veggie food. It's a date, so nowhere too shabby, too loud or too overrun with hipsters (ideally). Ideas?


Hike along to Boqueria on Acre Lane which will have a good 8 or 10 veg options, is really good food and a nice buzzy atmosphere. 

"The Lounge" and "Date" are uncomfortable bedfellows


----------



## Winot (Apr 7, 2017)

ash said:


> Tbh the language they use on their menu makes me concerned that I would thump someone  before I could place an order.



I avoided it for ages for that reason although it's less than 5 mins from me. That and what seemed to be the clientele. However, went late one night for a drink and the people running it were lovely and chilled, so should give it another go.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 7, 2017)

Winot said:


> I avoided it for ages for that reason although it's less than 5 mins from me. That and what seemed to be the clientele. However, went late one night for a drink and the people running it were lovely and chilled, so should give it another go.


Didn't the premises used to be the secondhand furniture shop of one Egbert Christie, erstwhile perennialhave  Tory candidate for Town Hall ward?
(He never got in of course though if he had he'd probably been somewhat to the Left of our current crop of New Labour councillors!)


----------



## Winot (Apr 7, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Didn't the premises used to be the secondhand furniture shop of one Egbert Christie, erstwhile perennialhave  Tory candidate for Town Hall ward?
> (He never got in of course though if he had he'd probably been somewhat to the Left of our current crop of New Labour councillors!)



Possibly - before my time. Was 'Upstairs' for a good few years - the restaurant run by Philippe who owns cafe Opus (downstairs). I thought it was residential before that.


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2017)

Winot said:


> Possibly - before my time. Was 'Upstairs' for a good few years - the restaurant run by Philippe who owns cafe Opus (downstairs). I thought it was residential before that.


I went to Upstairs. It was alright but I couldn't get as excited as some people seemed to get.


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 7, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> Recommendations sought: Best restaurant in Brixton for veggie food. It's a date, so nowhere too shabby, too loud or too overrun with hipsters (ideally). Ideas?



Negril has Ital stuff on the menu but you'd have to look at people munching on huge plates of jerk.
The Wholemeal Cafe people in Streatham should open one in Brixton.


----------



## brixtonblade (Apr 7, 2017)

Veg Bar has some work going on, not sure what but they're definitely not cooking dinners at the moment


----------



## shakespearegirl (Apr 8, 2017)

Khamsa on Acre Lane does great veggie options. BYO booze and cheap.


----------



## happyshopper (Apr 8, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Didn't the premises used to be the secondhand furniture shop of one Egbert Christie, erstwhile perennialhave  Tory candidate for Town Hall ward?



No. His shop was on the next corner - Strathleven Road. After a brief spell as an estate agent, it's now a café.


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 8, 2017)

Mr Retro said:


> Hike along to Boqueria on Acre Lane which will have a good 8 or 10 veg options, is really good food and a nice buzzy atmosphere.
> 
> "The Lounge" and "Date" are uncomfortable bedfellows


I've thought of trying Boqueria for a while now, I just wish it was a bit more conveniently located. It's a bit awkward if you're meeting someone at the tube, and then have to warn them they're in for a 15 minute walk...


----------



## Mr Retro (Apr 8, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> I've thought of trying Boqueria for a while now, I just wish it was a bit more conveniently located. It's a bit awkward if you're meeting someone at the tube, and then have to warn them they're in for a 15 minute walk...


It's a consideration. And there is no good pitstop along the way really.

We used to get our walking done first and get half pissed in the Prince of Wales and then float down onto Acre Lane and the Boqueria.

E2a the prince of wales near windmill gardens. Not either of the other 2 lesser quality prince of wales pubs in the vicinity


----------



## lefteri (Apr 8, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> I've thought of trying Boqueria for a while now, I just wish it was a bit more conveniently located. It's a bit awkward if you're meeting someone at the tube, and then have to warn them they're in for a 15 minute walk...



Plenty of buses going that way


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2017)

lefteri said:


> Plenty of buses going that way


If you're meeting a first-time date who's travelled down to Brixton to see you, I think it's a bit much to then suggest they wait in a bus queue.


----------



## lefteri (Apr 8, 2017)

editor said:


> If you're meeting a first-time date who's travelled down to Brixton to see you, I think it's a bit much to then suggest they wait in a bus queue.



Fair enough, any horse-drawn carriages for hire round the town hall?


----------



## Smick (Apr 8, 2017)

There is something major going on at present with armed response cops at Tulse Hill estate carrying what look to me like machine guns, although I know nothing about machine guns, also a few ambulances there, quite a few cops at the Hootenanny and then lots of unmarked cops on Upper Tulse Hill had stopped people near Roupell Road. I had been driving back from Hampstead and the armed police passed us at Kennington Park, coming from Vauxhall direction.


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 9, 2017)

Smick said:


> There is something major going on at present with armed response cops at Tulse Hill estate carrying what look to me like machine guns, although I know nothing about machine guns, also a few ambulances there, quite a few cops at the Hootenanny and then lots of unmarked cops on Upper Tulse Hill had stopped people near Roupell Road. I had been driving back from Hampstead and the armed police passed us at Kennington Park, coming from Vauxhall direction.


Sadly, this is not as historic an occurrence as some might think.

For example, eighteen year-old *Nana Darko-Frempong* was shot in the face and chest outside his home in Purser House in Tulse Hill Estate at around 11pm on 6 June 2011 and died at the scene.

On 22 May 2013, and Old Bailey jury convicted *Nathan Deacon* of Paulet Road, Camberwell, and *Christopher Gabriel* of Melfort Road, Thornton Heath of murder. They were both sentenced to life imprisonment with a minimum of 30 years before parole


----------



## CH1 (Apr 10, 2017)

What the hell:

*David Chambers has invited you to join Nextdoor. 
*
_Nextdoor is a private social network that helps neighbours connect with each other to build stronger communities.
_
Yet another of these emails. Who is he? Where doe he live? Are they sending out similar emails about me?

This might work in the convivial US of A - but don't they realise that Brixton falls within the old Surrey county boundary. We don't communicate unless we have been introduced - in person!


----------



## teuchter (Apr 10, 2017)

CH1 said:


> We don't communicate unless we have been introduced - in person!



...he says, writing on anonymous internet board u75


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 10, 2017)

Smick said:


> There is something major going on at present with armed response cops at Tulse Hill estate carrying what look to me like machine guns, although I know nothing about machine guns, also a few ambulances there, quite a few cops at the Hootenanny and then lots of unmarked cops on Upper Tulse Hill had stopped people near Roupell Road. I had been driving back from Hampstead and the armed police passed us at Kennington Park, coming from Vauxhall direction.


I agree with the post being moved from a thread entitled _"General Brixton history - photos, stories etc"_ - sadly, the occurrence is not really a historic event.

Did any further details of the incident subsequently come to light?


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2017)

Thankfully Lambeth moved fast to clean this homophobic crap off


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 11, 2017)

teuchter said:


> ...he says, writing on anonymous internet board u75


we know who you are.

Anyway he's right - I don't want to meet my neighbours on line either.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 11, 2017)

editor said:


> Thankfully Lambeth moved fast to clean this homophobic crap off



just when you think homophobia is on the wane...


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 11, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> We went to Mildreds last weekend!
> 
> Going out again tomorrow night, but in Brixton this time - I know the options are limited, and trying to find somewhere that's not horribly cramped, achingly trendy or excessively meat focused is a major challenge.


 Has it improved over the years? I recall a meal in Mildreds years ago in the west end, that was so horrid that 4 of us all left without finishing the meal even though we were hungry. We had all ordered different dishes but they all looked the same - sort of brownish and covered in seeds. buscador says she is still scarred by the experience.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 11, 2017)

First time I went in Mildreds was probably about 15 years ago, have been intermittently since then, last visit within the past couple of years. It's always seemed pretty good to me - only annoying thing is the queue when it's busy, which seems to be all the time.


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2017)

A friend got her phone picked out of her pocket by some thieving scumbag at the Albert on Saturday so take care out there...


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2017)

Photo snapping Lido users! Get in !
Brockwell Lido turns 80 this summer! Win a six month guest pass by entering their new photography competition


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 12, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> Has it improved over the years? I recall a meal in Mildreds years ago in the west end, that was so horrid that 4 of us all left without finishing the meal even though we were hungry. We had all ordered different dishes but they all looked the same - sort of brownish and covered in seeds. buscador says she is still scarred by the experience.


Went to the one in Camden the other weekend, first time I'd been to one, was great - really nice food, nice atmosphere, very chilled out & friendly - it was a slightly surreal experience, being able to pick anything off the menu!


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 12, 2017)

Just been chatting to a guy who owns a shop in Market Row. He's been there for 10+ years and now wants to turn the shop into a restaurant. He says the market owners are OK with it but the council is being obstructive about the A3 licence. Mind you, his English isn't good so maybe it's a misunderstanding. I said I would try to find out the basics and point him in the right direction. Is it very hard to get permission for this sort of thing nowadays? Can anyone help?


----------



## Rushy (Apr 12, 2017)

As far as I understand it, there is no planning permission requirement for individual units but the market owners have a planning obligation to maintain an overall equilibrium between retail and A3. i.e. It's up to the market owners so long as the overall balance is maintained.

I haven't double checked this but it's my recollection.


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2017)

David Clapson said:


> Just been chatting to a guy who owns a shop in Market Row. He's been there for 10+ years and now wants to turn the shop into a restaurant. He says the market owners are OK with it but the council is being obstructive about the A3 licence. Mind you, his English isn't good so maybe it's a misunderstanding. I said I would try to find out the basics and point him in the right direction. Is it very hard to get permission for this sort of thing nowadays? Can anyone help?


Wasn't there supposed to be some sort of half arsed directive in place limiting the amount of groovy new foodie/boozey-magnets that could be accommodated in the Brixton indoor markets? Maybe he's fallen foul of that. 

With no proper toilet provision available there's already far too many booze-shunting outlets in the markets if you ask me.


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 12, 2017)

There's a big toilet on Market Row. It seemed like a 'proper toilet' last time I used it.


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2017)

David Clapson said:


> There's a big toilet on Market Row. It seemed like a 'proper toilet' last time I used it.


Amazingly, some people aren't too keen to queue up and pay at the single toilet facility that's available at night in the market. Local doorways, walls and bits of green space just seem so much more tempting to some.

But given the almighty increase in people coming into town to spend their money at the vastly increased array of bars and restaurants, you can't seriously be arguing that Brixton is well served with public toilets, can you?


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 12, 2017)

No. Lack of toilets is a big problem and it's getting worse all the time. The new charge for the Pope's Road toilets is a disaster. And there are far too many people who think pissing in the street is fair enough. I would hope that the would-be restaurateur would want a toilet in his restaurant, and that if he didn't want one the planners would insist on it. What's the situation with the existing venues on Market Row? Do some of them have their own toilets? 

Apparently the closed underground public toilet in Windrush Square still has intact plumbing and fixtures and everything. But the council doesn't want to reopen it. Too expensive. How about a 'toilet tax' on top of the business rates for businesses with a late night drinking licence? I suppose they would say that it's unfair. Maybe Tfl could contribute.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 12, 2017)

Pope's Road is charging now? That's rubbish.


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 12, 2017)

20p to get through the turnstile. Which I predict will be broken very soon.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 12, 2017)

I don't expect many (any?) of the market units have their own toilets and it's probably not very easy to put one in because the necessary drainage/sewerage will probably not exist. After all, it was built to house market units, not bars and restaurants.

The council are right to "obstruct" more units changing over, if there is a planning policy that states a certain ratio should stay as retail.

Whether there should be more toilets is a building regs / licensing thing and I believe we've been through this on here before. I think the outcome was "there probably should be really" but I forget the details now.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 12, 2017)

teuchter said:


> I don't expect many (any?) of the market units have their own toilets and it's probably not very easy to put one in because the necessary drainage/sewerage will probably not exist. After all, it was built to house market units, not bars and restaurants.
> 
> The council are right to "obstruct" more units changing over, if there is a planning policy that states a certain ratio should stay as retail.
> 
> Whether there should be more toilets is a building regs / licensing thing and I believe we've been through this on here before. I think the outcome was "there probably should be really" but I forget the details now.


Not a definitive list but Seven, Bukowski, Salon, Franco Manca, former wishbone, all have toilets iirc.


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 12, 2017)

So one of the few places not short of toilets is Market Row. Good to know.


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2017)

David Clapson said:


> So one of the few places not short of toilets is Market Row. Good to know.


How many free public toilets exist in Market Row then?


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 12, 2017)

At least 5, according to Rushy.


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2017)

David Clapson said:


> At least 5, according to Rushy.


I said 'public toilets' not small ones solely for the use of customers. Do you see any of these toilet facilities publicly advertised in Market Row?


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 12, 2017)

You're pathetic. Find someone else to argue with. While you're at it, do a survey and find out whether anyone has ever been into a bar solely to use the toilet. I doubt I'm the only one.

Here's a reminder of the goalposts you set when introducing the topic: 



editor said:


> With no proper toilet provision available there's already far too many booze-shunting outlets in the markets if you ask me.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 12, 2017)

David Clapson said:


> 20p to get through the turnstile. Which I predict will be broken very soon.



Same thing has happened in central London. Gradually public toilets have been closed sold off or changed to having a charge. Even in City of London and Westminster. The richest areas. How is it the Victorians saw the need for free public toilets? Yet now it's regarded as something one has to pay for.


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2017)

David Clapson said:


> Here's a reminder of the goalposts you set when introducing the topic:


Strange that you had no idea that the toilets existed in those bars either. By 'proper toilet provision' I mean just that: ample free public toilets that are widely signposted.


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Same thing has happened in central London. Gradually public toilets have been closed sold off or changed to having a charge. Even in City of London and Westminster. The richest areas. How is it the Victorians saw the need for free public toilets? Yet now it's regarded as something one has to pay for.


Exactly. Just taking in the stench of stale piss around Brixton on a Sunday morning will take you exactly how badly a proper provision of free public toilets is needed. I'm fed up seeing people leave the Village and piss around my block (or all over Carlton Mansions).


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 12, 2017)

*The centre of Brixton, 10-12 April 1981*












*The centre of Brixton, 1 & 13 April 2017*

*How times have changed.*​


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2017)

GarveyLives said:


> *The centre of Brixton, 10-12 April 1981*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh fuck off with this inane schoolboy shit. Bars have put on free music nights in Brixton for fucking decades.

Why you're trying to link my nights with random police brutality from 36 years ago is anyone's guess, but you're only succeeding in making yourself like an attention seeking, bold-text using, disruptive bellend. Grow the fuck up.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 12, 2017)

GarveyLives said:


> *The centre of Brixton, 10-12 April 1981*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As I was in Brixton in 81 I would like to know the point you are making.

When I first started to use the Albert it was five men and a dog. Gradually became popular with the Short Life / squatting community. Still run under the firm hand of Pat. It was mainly white. The Atlantic ( now the Dogstar) was still Afro Carribbean pub. The Railway was also popular. I always preferred the Albert. 

The Albert has imo stayed as a pub for locals. Despite the changes that have happened to Brixton. So wrong target.


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> As I was in Brixton in 81 I would like to know the point you are making.
> 
> When I first started to use the Albert it was five men and a dog. Gradually became popular with the Short Life / squatting community. Still run under the firm hand of Pat. It was mainly white. The Atlantic ( now the Dogstar) was still Afro Carribbean pub. The Railway was also popular. I always preferred the Albert.
> 
> The Albert has imo stayed as a pub for locals. Despite the changes that have happened to Brixton. So wrong target.


Of all the targets to make his clumsy, ham-fisted point, he stupidly chooses just about cheapest and most 'locals' pub left in central Brixton, and then randomly posts up posters for two completely free nights.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 12, 2017)

editor said:


> Of all the targets to make his clumsy, ham-fisted point, he stupidly chooses just about cheapest and most 'locals' pub left in central Brixton, and then randomly posts up posters for two completely free nights.



Another thing as I was there back in 81. The 81 riot was against a racist police. I remember Operation Swamp that lead up to and caused the riot. Police on every corner. It was an anti Police riot. The Met lost. There was a sense in Brixton at the time that the Met got a well deserved beating.

As it happens I got stopped and searched during Operation Swamp. Just living in Brixton then meant you were part of the "enemy within". This was early days of Thatcher. She was totally divisive. You were either for her or against her. Police loved Thatcher. She gave them big pay rises. Didn't really know it then but she was out to restructure society and wanted the police onside.

In long term she won. What's happened to Brixton now can be traced back to Thatcher.

Black and white communities in Brixton at that time on the whole got on with each other. I remember the 81 riot. I never felt unsafe.


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2017)

All is clearly not well with the Veg bar - this is from their own Facebook page -


----------



## CH1 (Apr 12, 2017)

editor said:


> Wasn't there supposed to be some sort of half arsed directive in place limiting the amount of groovy new foodie/boozey-magnets that could be accommodated in the Brixton indoor markets? Maybe he's fallen foul of that.
> 
> With no proper toilet provision available there's already far too many booze-shunting outlets in the markets if you ask me.


The council imposed a 50% limit on restaurant use - due to public complaints about the traders being squeezed out as I understand it.

Is that wrong now then?


----------



## CH1 (Apr 12, 2017)

Gramsci editor re GarveyLives from what I recall back in 1981 the Albert was rather racist.
In fact if you were a local working class black person you no doubt went to the "Berry" i.e. the Coach and Horses (now Living). If you were working class UKIP style white you went to the Albert.

Moreover since everyone is posturing about it I can claim to have been at at Young Liberal meeting held at the Coach and Horses in 1981 during Swamp 81.

After the meeting broke up we were held standing on the pavement outside for some time whilst the OB searched our most disreputable looking member (we were all white I need hardly say). The guy looked like a tramp and had a couple of Sainsburys carrier bags which they emptied out on the pavement. Drugs?

Of course the Fuzz didn't care to know we were acolytes of (Sir) David Steel (not that they would have cared) - they were "projecting power". Donald Trump would have approved.


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Gramsci editor re GarveyLives from what I recall back in 1981 the Albert was rather racist.


That is a shame but I'm not quite how that relates to the posters for two recent Albert nights that were posted up. It's certainly not a racist pub now.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 13, 2017)

editor said:


> That is a shame but I'm not quite how that relates to the posters for two recent Albert nights that were posted up. It's certainly not a racist pub now.


Nor am I - but it does relate to how the Albert was at the time of the 1981 Brixton riots - as per the other photo.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 13, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Gramsci editor re GarveyLives from what I recall back in 1981 the Albert was rather racist.
> In fact if you were a local working class black person you no doubt went to the "Berry" i.e. the Coach and Horses (now Living). If you were working class UKIP style white you went to the Albert.
> .



We are going to have to disagree on this. I didn't find the Albert a racist pub. If it had been I wouldn't have used it.

Also a pub with a racist reputation was burned down in 81 riots. The George In all three riots in Brixton the Albert was never touched. Which  suggests to me it wasn't considered a racist pub.

It's true that some pubs were mainly Afro Carribbean and some mainly white. That's how it was. It doesn't mean the Albert was racist.

The Albert was literally a few old men and one dog when I first started using it. It was originally an Irish pub. I don't remember when exactly it got popular with the S/L and squatting community. Some time in mid 80s. Some of us were not so keen on The Railway. Bit to mad for my liking. I got to know Pat ,a bit she did keep to herself, I never saw her as racist. When she died the church was packed by all her regulars. She was well liked.


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2017)

Please note - the tube will be shut on Sun and Mon 
Brixton tube: No trains running on Sunday 16th and Monday 17th April due to upgrade work


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> We are going to have to disagree on this. I didn't find the Albert a racist pub. If it had been I wouldn't have used it.
> 
> Also a pub with a racist reputation was burned down in 81 riots. The Hamilton. In all three riots in Brixton the Albert was never touched. Which  suggests to me it wasn't considered a racist pub.
> 
> ...


I don't think I got to the Albert until the mid 1980s but I was immediately struck by how tolerant and diverse it was compared to most boozers at the time. I remember it being a popular pre-club boozer for lesbians and gays, and I don't have any recollection of any kind of open racism going on. The diverse mix of people who attended Pat's funeral perhaps tells it own story.


----------



## isvicthere? (Apr 13, 2017)

My Toshiba netbook is playing up. The icons are displayed when I switch it on, but the cursor seems to have disappeared.

Anyone in Brixton or environs who is tech savvy and could maybe fix it?

PM me, please.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 13, 2017)

editor said:


> Please note - the tube will be shut on Sun and Mon
> Brixton tube: No trains running on Sunday 16th and Monday 17th April due to upgrade work



Cunts


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2017)

isvicthere? said:


> My Toshiba netbook is playing up. The icons are displayed when I switch it on, but the cursor seems to have disappeared.
> 
> Anyone in Brixton or environs who is tech savvy and could maybe fix it?
> 
> PM me, please.


Have you tried rebooting/plugging in a mouse/starting in safe mode?


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 13, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Also a pub with a racist reputation was burned down in 81 riots. *The Hamilton.* In all three riots in Brixton the Albert was never touched. Which  suggests to me it wasn't considered a racist pub.



You mean The George?


----------



## Reiabuzz (Apr 13, 2017)

the Hamilton was a largely black pub as far as I remember


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 13, 2017)

snowy_again said:


> You mean The George?



You are right. Memory failed me.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 13, 2017)

snowy_again said:


> You mean The George?



Edited post.


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> the Hamilton was a largely black pub as far as I remember


A bloody good pub too.







Brixton life ten years ago: The Hamilton Arms, 128 Railton Road, SE24

Re: The George








> The pub was rebuilt in the 1930s, but was destroyed during the 1981 Brixton riots with the South London Press reporting that, ‘The burning of the George pub in Railton Road was undoubtedly an act of revenge for years of racial discrimination.”
> 
> The pub already had a racist reputation by the 1960s, with the landlord attracting further anger from the local community when he banned gays in 1975 (Railton Road was home to the The Brixton Fairies and the South London Gay Community Centre in the mid-1970s).


Lost Brixton pubs: Harmony Bar/Mingles/The George on Railton Road, Brixton


----------



## CH1 (Apr 13, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> We are going to have to disagree on this. I didn't find the Albert a racist pub. If it had been I wouldn't have used it. I got to know Pat ,a bit she did keep to herself, I never saw her as racist. When she died the church was packed by all her regulars. She was well liked.


So when did Pat take over at the Albert then?

I had a Bajan bus conductor friend who was very thick with her - so I doubt she was racist in any way. Makes me think she came post 1981 riot.


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2017)

CH1 said:


> So when did Pat take over at the Albert then?
> 
> I had a Bajan bus conductor friend who was very thick with her - so I doubt she was racist in any way. Makes me think she came post 1981 riot.


Must have been some time around 1981/2.

Tribute to Pat Burke, landlady of the Prince Albert pub in Coldharbour Lane, Brixton SW9 8TT

Tribute to Pat Burke, landlady of the Prince Albert pub in Coldharbour Lane, Brixton SW9 8TT - comments from the urban75 bulletin board, May 2002


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 13, 2017)

CH1 said:


> So when did Pat take over at the Albert then?
> 
> I had a Bajan bus conductor friend who was very thick with her - so I doubt she was racist in any way. Makes me think she came post 1981 riot.



Her husband ran the pub. I think he died. She took over. From what I remember she was there when I first started using Albert in early 80s when it was still just a few old men and a dog.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 13, 2017)

I reckon Brixton's current wave of gentrifiers think of urban75 as "just a few old men and a dog".


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 13, 2017)

teuchter said:


> I reckon Brixton's current wave of gentrifiers think of urban75 as "just a few old men and a dog".



I don't have a dog


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I don't have a dog


Me neither. I have a lovely kitten though.


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 13, 2017)

teuchter said:


> I reckon Brixton's current wave of gentrifiers think of urban75 as "just a few old men and a dog".


There's a few old women here too.


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2017)

EastEnder said:


> There's a few old women here too.


There's definitely at least one sour-faced, moany, misanthropic, miserable git too


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 13, 2017)

editor said:


> A bloody good pub too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 they did the best lock ins.


----------



## MissL (Apr 13, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Her husband ran the pub. I think he died. She took over. From what I remember she was there when I first started using Albert in early 80s when it was still just a few old men and a dog.



Pat was great. She used to let my friend Roland sleep by the fire when he couldn't make it home, which was quite often. He only lived on Rushcroft Road.


----------



## sparkybird (Apr 13, 2017)

This was in the current edition of the BA inflight mag....... 
Don't shoot the messenger


----------



## isvicthere? (Apr 13, 2017)

teuchter said:


> I reckon Brixton's current wave of gentrifiers think of urban75 as "just a few old men and a dog".



I'm quite old, a former Albert regular and l have a dog.

And gentrifiers can get to fuck!


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 13, 2017)

teuchter said:


> I reckon Brixton's current wave of gentrifiers think of urban75 as "just a few old men and a dog".



If they do it shows what a bunch of cunts they are.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 13, 2017)

MissL said:


> Pat was great. She used to let my friend Roland sleep by the fire when he couldn't make it home, which was quite often. He only lived on Rushcroft Road.



Yes she was. She also didn't stand any nonsense in her pub. She didn't need security guards. The regulars would back her up. The only pub in central Brixton run by a woman. I had a lot of respect for her.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 13, 2017)

teuchter said:


> I reckon Brixton's current wave of gentrifiers think of urban75 as "just a few old men and a dog".



They are to busy creaming themselves at the thought of a Block Porn pukka pad made of raw materials to spare a thought for me and my dog.


----------



## T & P (Apr 13, 2017)

editor said:


> Me neither. I have a lovely kitten though.


Pics or GTFO.


----------



## alfajobrob (Apr 13, 2017)

editor said:


> Me neither. I have a lovely kitten though.



A camera photographer website type person who has access to websites and a kitten...

I'm missing something here...maybe kiitycam...


----------



## alfajobrob (Apr 14, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I don't have a dog



Jeez...


----------



## happyshopper (Apr 14, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Gramsci editor re GarveyLives from what I recall back in 1981 the Albert was rather racist.
> In fact if you were a local working class black person you no doubt went to the "Berry" i.e. the Coach and Horses (now Living). If you were working class UKIP style white you went to the Albert.



I only went to the Albert once in the early 80s and got thrown out for playing Bridge.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 14, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> If they do it shows what a bunch of cunts they are.


How so?


----------



## Mr Retro (Apr 14, 2017)

happyshopper said:


> I only went to the Albert once in the early 80s and got thrown out for playing Bridge.


Did one of the 5 men or the dog throw you out?


----------



## happyshopper (Apr 14, 2017)

Mr Retro said:


> Did one of the 5 men or the dog throw you out?


We weren't on first name terms but I have to assume it was Pat.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Apr 15, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Yes she was. She also didn't stand any nonsense in her pub. She didn't need security guards. The regulars would back her up. The only pub in central Brixton run by a woman. I had a lot of respect for her.



Yep, me too. She was hard as nails but you knew where you stood. I got a dressing down now and then. The next Pat was arguably even cooler, he was a great landlord too. The alberts been a bit shit really since those days. Rarely venture in these days although of course that could just be me getting a bit older and less tolerant of dickheads.


----------



## wurlycurly (Apr 15, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> Yep, me too. She was hard as nails but you knew where you stood. I got a dressing down now and then. The next Pat was arguably even cooler, he was a great landlord too. The alberts been a bit shit really since those days. Rarely venture in these days although of course that could just be me getting a bit older and less tolerant of dickheads.



Agree that it's a bit shit in there now, although the pub still has its moments. Both Pats were very tough acts to follow.


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2017)

The 'Brixton Beach' returns in May. DJs! Cocktails! Awesome surprises! Etc etc. Tickets from £10!
Brixton Beach Opening Party Brixton Rooftop London | DesignMyNight


----------



## CH1 (Apr 16, 2017)

editor said:


> The 'Brixton Beach' returns in May. DJs! Cocktails! Awesome surprises! Etc etc. Tickets from £10!
> Brixton Beach Opening Party Brixton Rooftop London | DesignMyNight


There is a planning application in to turn it into a market for up to three years :  16/05825/FUL
Doesn't look much like a market when you are passing at 11.30 pm I have to say.


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 16, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Was thinking that in a way a monument to Darcus Howe would represent a lot about the Brixton than the Bowie zigzag would have done . Don't suppose there will be a crowd funder though ...


A thread, Darcus Howe, Marxist-Leninst Political Activitst, Writer and Broadcaster Has Joined The Ancestors was opened elsewhere on the Brixton forum, but it was fairly rapidly locked with would-be participants re-directed to a discussion entitled RIP Darcus Howe in the world politics, current affairs and news forum.  So far, that thread has placed greater emphasis on Darcus Howe's drinking habits and Linton Kwesi Johnson's dub poetry output than any work that he did while resident in Brixton.

An alternative Brixton website has published a tribute article from a longstanding member of the local community and also a piece reviewing the special tribute event a week ago at the Black Cultural Archives in the centre of Brixton.

Those pieces may be of interest to you, if you can find them.



*Darcus Howe intervewed in his office in Brixton, 1975*​


----------



## CH1 (Apr 16, 2017)

GarveyLives said:


> A thread, Darcus Howe, Marxist-Leninst Political Activitst, Writer and Broadcaster Has Joined The Ancestors was opened elsewhere on the Brixton forum, but it was fairly rapidly locked with would-be participants re-directed to a discussion entitled RIP Darcus Howe in the world politics, current affairs and news forum.  So far, that thread has placed greater emphasis on Darcus Howe's drinking habits and Linton Kwesi Johnson's dub poetry output than any work that he did while resident in Brixton.
> 
> An alternative Brixton website has published a tribute article from a longstanding member of the local community and also a piece reviewing the special tribute event a week ago at the Black Cultural Archives in the centre of Brixton.
> 
> ...



The clip is interesting - more Marxist-Leninist than anti-racist I thought.
But in 1975 this was the tail end of IMG/IS student activity so I guess Darcus Howe was at the black end of that sort of thing. 

I was on the outside looking in sort of thing, since I've never been a left wing activist. And unfortunately being out of the loop  I did not even know about the programme put on by the BCA on 10th April - which sounded quite interesting.

I hope you will be giving us the benefit of your views on the programme "Guerilla" which was on Sky TV. Not wishing to subsidise Mr Murdochs plans for World Domination I am afraid I may never see it!


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2017)

GarveyLives said:


> A thread, Darcus Howe, Marxist-Leninst Political Activitst, Writer and Broadcaster Has Joined The Ancestors was opened elsewhere on the Brixton forum, but it was fairly rapidly locked with would-be participants re-directed to a discussion entitled RIP Darcus Howe in the world politics, current affairs and news forum.  So far, that thread has placed greater emphasis on Darcus Howe's drinking habits and Linton Kwesi Johnson's dub poetry output than any work that he did while resident in Brixton.
> 
> An alternative Brixton website has published a tribute article from a longstanding member of the local community and also a piece reviewing the special tribute event a week ago at the Black Cultural Archives in the centre of Brixton.
> 
> ...



What was stopping you starting a thread here and writing your own tribute? Or offering to write a piece for another Brixton website that happens to be totally unfunded and unable to cover every single story?

Or is armchair criticism and snide digs with random photos and big text the best you can manage?


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Apr 16, 2017)

Someone else shared this crowdfunder info - LiveTree - social crowdfunding platform. Get Funded. Branch out. Make a difference. - thought other folk here might be interested as some of them lived/squatted in Brixton, apparently:

"REBEL DYKES - the only documentary about a bunch of kickass punk lesbians from London, UK in the 1980s.

"Life in the 1980s? Well... it was exciting, it was scary, it was fun, it was poor,  it was a great time and a terrible time to be young and queer in London." Debbie Smith (original Rebel Dyke and guitarist in Curve, Echobelly and Snowpony).

Hello!  I’m Siobhan, the producer and researcher of the film REBEL DYKES.  The story of the Rebel Dykes is one I curdled to read about, or see on screen, because back in the 1980s, I was a Rebel Dyke.

Before there were today’s queer activists, before there were the Riot Grrls of the 1990’s, there were the Rebel Dykes of London. Young, feminist, anarchist sex friendly punks, who did not just talk about politics they lived them, many meeting by the muddy protest gates along the nine miles of  US Missile Base Greenham Common, world renown women only nuclear protest camp. *Then living together in squats in Peckham, Brixton and Hackney. *Apart from screaming our bloody heads off at political demonstrations every Saturday, they set up squatted creches and bookshops, feminist newspapers and magazines. They had bands like Poison Girls, Mouth Almighty, The Darlings and The Gymslips. They ran Lesbian sex clubs as well women’s nights on almost every night of the week in London culminating in Saturday nights at the legendary ‘Bell’. They were non conformist in almost every way from the simple trans friendly genderfluid to working in the sex industry, or in manual trades, or between the cracks. Looking like dykes we had no choice but to live our politics 24/7. There were many who tried to put us down, they lost.  We were outlaw women, and nothing has been quite the same since.

So this is how I got to be producing my first film and why I am standing here, asking you to help me together with the rest of the small filmmaking team realise our dream. In Autumn 2015 I started this journey,  wanting to do something at the LGBT History Festival being held in Manchester in Spring 2016. Sitting in the pub with a friend we discussed how the story of the Rebel Dykes seems to have been forgotten, those young, activist, sex positive women who lived such a wild free life in the 1980s.  I decided that I wanted to tell these tales, of these post-punk outlaw women making music, art and freedom a decade before the Riot Grrls. Now more than ever we need to know about how these inspiring and rule-breaking women and how they survived the worst of the last onslaught of the Tories to continue being friends to this very day.

My first step was to collect old photographs and oral history. I arranged to come to London one afternoon to interview a few old friends. They came in droves, brought bags of photos, dusty videos and their memories of those days, I got so much stuff, I realised I would have to contact some archivists. After getting touch with The Lesbian Archive, at Glasgow Women’s Library, and The Metropolitan Archive, LGBT section who were fascinated by the collection these pieces were saved for posterity.

I created a presentation, and it exploded! From the LGBT History Conference I went to Lesbian Lives conference, and then to a bar theatre in Brighton, each time the venues got sold out until the size of the venue had to get significantly bigger.

Back in Manchester, my good friends and artists Harri Shanahan and Sian Williams had by now heard of this project. They were burning to find out more, and once they did, they wanted nothing more than to take these stories and to weave a documentary film, a dream film, their first film, a new queer classic, telling the story of those outlaw dykes from long ago. Both are extremely talented early career film-makers, and they together have taken on becoming Directors of the documentary. Each bringing  specific talents they have brought to the film. Harri as animator, and Sian as film archivist.

We have since been joined by: Whitney Bluzma, our director of Sound Production, a bass player in a number of  DIY, female and queer bands. On this film she has recorded sound, managed the post-production sound processes and recorded Foley sounds; Ellyot Eva Ben-Ezzer, our Composer and Music Supervisor. She has found working on the music for this film fascinating, as came to London from Israel in 1987 and some of Rebel Dykes became her queer family. In Israel she is an well known musician and the most successful female DJ. Prior to her present career in Israel, she made albums with Pollyanna Frank in Israel and  Sister George (an influential queercore band) and Night Nurse in the UK. She has also composed for TV and Film; and Hannah McLennan Jones (aka HMJ), our Title Designer and Social Marketing consultant. She is an illustrator, graphic designer and photographer who has worked with the Kate Nash and the Manchester drag scene.

Since then, BOOM! our project has taken a life of its own. We have collected stories, archive material, interviewed people, had sleepless nights, had stolen equipment, lost jobs, lost lovers, and got drunk. We have made the film so far on no money but a huge amount of love. We aim to have a cinema quality film that will one day become a new Queer/Lesbian/music classic film that we want the world to see!

This documentary film is being made because the history of the London Rebel Dykes of the 1980s is in danger of being forgotten. Rebel dykes created their own world, made their own rules, and refused to be ignored. So we can't let history tidy them away.

It's a journey, it’s not over yet, but I promise, this is already very special. Join us, help us finish.

It’s not too late to be a Rebel Dyke!"

LiveTree - social crowdfunding platform. Get Funded. Branch out. Make a difference.


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2017)

Anyone out tonight? Here's a listing of some late bars open in Brixton for Easter Sunday
Late bars in Brixton tonight – some Easter Sunday picks for clubs and bars open after midnight


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Apr 16, 2017)

Has anyone had their Council Tax bill yet?  It's normally deducted on the 20th but there's on sign of a bill here.
My parents had theirs weeks ago.


----------



## sparkybird (Apr 16, 2017)

Yes I've had mine


----------



## Ms T (Apr 17, 2017)

We've had ours.


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2017)

The bustling retail hub of Brixton. Not.


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2017)

If you want to know ACTUAL FACTS you need to buy a book from a stall outside Iceland.


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2017)

WTF is the 'Progress Wrestling Brixton Collection'?

A load of these cheesy pics always crop up in eBay searches for Brixton


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2017)

I came across this in my photo archives and thought it might be worth sharing


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 18, 2017)

^^Wrestlers - A quick google indicates that they were at the academy in Sept 2016


----------



## editor (Apr 18, 2017)

snowy_again said:


> ^^Wrestlers - A quick google indicates that they were at the academy in Sept 2016


I just don't understand this photo series that they've posted on ebay but perhaps there's people lining up to £20 for a print of them posing in random locations around Brixton.


----------



## phillm (Apr 19, 2017)

editor said:


> If you want to know ACTUAL FACTS you need to buy a book from a stall outside Iceland.
> 
> View attachment 104577



Here's some *ACTUAL FACTS* (or at least Wikipedia) on them run by  a very nasty guy indeed Dwight York .

_York was arrested in May 2002. In 2004 he was convicted on federal charges of transporting minors across state lines for the purposes of sexual molestation, as well as racketeering and financial reporting violations. York's case was reported as the largest prosecution for child molestation ever directed at a single person in the history of the United States, both in terms of number of victims and number of incidents._

_Anonymous letters were sent to Putnam County officials alleging child molestation at the Nuwaubian community. The FBI, which had started investigating the group in 1993, assigned a major task force to it. In 2002 York was arrested and charged with more than 100 counts of sexually molesting dozens of children, some as young as four years old. According to Bill Osinski, who wrote a 2007 book about York and the case: "When he [York] was finally indicted, state prosecutors literally had to cut back the number of counts listed — from well beyond a thousand to slightly more than 200 — because they feared a jury simply wouldn’t believe the magnitude of York's evil.… [It] is believed to be the nation's largest child molestation prosecution ever directed at a single person, in terms of number of victims and number of alleged criminal acts."_

Nuwaubian Nation - Wikipedia

The *Nuwaubian Nation* or *Nuwaubian movement* was a religious organization founded and led by Dwight York. York began founding Black Muslim groups in New York in 1967. He changed his teachings and the names of his groups many times, incorporating concepts from Judaism, Christianity, and many esoteric beliefs.

In the late 1980s, he abandoned the Muslim theology of his movement in favor of Kemetism and UFO religion. In 1991 he took his community to settle in upstate New York; then they moved near the county seat of Eatonton, Georgia, in Putnam County. His followers built an ancient Egypt-themed compound called Tama-Re and changed their name to the "United Nuwaubian Nation of Moors."


----------



## CH1 (Apr 19, 2017)

I


phillm said:


> Here's some *ACTUAL FACTS* (or at least Wikipedia) on them run by  a very nasty guy indeed Dwight York .
> 
> _York was arrested in May 2002. In 2004 he was convicted on federal charges of transporting minors across state lines for the purposes of sexual molestation, as well as racketeering and financial reporting violations. York's case was reported as the largest prosecution for child molestation ever directed at a single person in the history of the United States, both in terms of number of victims and number of incidents._
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure you'll find these are the same people who were running a shop called "All Eyes on Egypt" in the row of shops under Brixton Rec.

That shop used to have regular evening meeting - presumably about Egyptian black (oc)cultic matters and was there for years. I think it must have closed down when the arches were decanted as it looks like an Eritrean restaurant has taken overt the unit.


----------



## jakejb79 (Apr 19, 2017)

Not sure if this is the right place for it but Thames News have uploaded a lot of new videos from their archives and there's a few of Brixton on there.


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 19, 2017)

CH1 said:


> ...I hope you will be giving us the benefit of your views on the programme "Guerilla" which was on Sky TV. Not wishing to subsidise Mr Murdochs plans for World Domination I am afraid I may never see it!


Thank you for your comments.

I do not have Sky TV.


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 19, 2017)

The funeral arrangements for former Brixton resident *Darcus Howe* on Thursday 20 April 2017 are as follows:

*10.00am*: Cortege leaves home in Norbury

*10.30am*: Stops at 165 Railton Road, SE24 0LU, for wreath-laying

*11.30am*: Funeral Service at All Saints Church, Clydesdale Rd, Notting Hill, London W11 1JE

*2.30pm*: Brief stop at former site of the Mangrove Restaurant on All Saints Road, London W11

*3.00pm*: Interment at West London Crematorium, Kensal Green, London NW10 5JS


----------



## alex_ (Apr 20, 2017)

Food fridge in the news Free food: Does a fridge in London have the answer to waste food? - BBC News


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 20, 2017)

editor said:


> If you want to know ACTUAL FACTS you need to buy a book from a stall outside Iceland.
> 
> View attachment 104577


----------



## T & P (Apr 20, 2017)

alex_ said:


> Food fridge in the news Free food: Does a fridge in London have the answer to waste food? - BBC News


So despite the claims/concerns vigorously expressed by some, it seems people have actually been able to quite happily sneak past the security staff and negotiate the tortuous ways of Pop Brixton to find the fridge and get food from it. Not such a disastrous location then.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Apr 20, 2017)

T & P said:


> So despite the claims/concerns vigorously expressed by some, it seems people have actually been able to quite happily sneak past the security staff and negotiate the tortuous ways of Pop Brixton to find the fridge and get food from it. Not such a disastrous location then.


Damn it, didn't have time to put a fiver on you saying that.


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2017)

T & P said:


> So despite the claims/concerns vigorously expressed by some, it seems people have actually been able to quite happily sneak past the security staff and negotiate the tortuous ways of Pop Brixton to find the fridge and get food from it. Not such a disastrous location then.


Yes, there's lines of the needy and homeless packing into Pop Brixton these days. Not. 

The fridge is a bloody great idea and I hope it catches on in locations that are far more accessible and open to the people who really need feeding.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 20, 2017)

We have fairly much zero information on who actually uses the fridge. On the other hand: what about the "should you put tomatoes in the fridge" controversy? Perhaps that could bump the post count for this month's Brixton news, rumours, general chat and tedium thread.


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2017)

united80 are trying to raise £30,000 for themselves. I don't quite get this concept of giving money to a private so a private business can get bigger, but I wish them all the best and am happy to promote it. 

Brixton Village’s arts and fashion store United80 looks for crowdfunded revamp


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 20, 2017)

editor said:


> WTF is the 'Progress Wrestling Brixton Collection'?
> 
> A load of these cheesy pics always crop up in eBay searches for Brixton


looks like the commodification of edgy again. Bloke with beard posing in urban, scruffy landscape. Thus turning poverty into money.


----------



## T & P (Apr 20, 2017)

Lizzy Mac said:


> Damn it, didn't have time to put a fiver on you saying that.


 Shame. But if you do know of any bookies who actually take bets on what posters of this forum might say next, please do let me know.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Apr 20, 2017)

editor said:


> united80 are trying to raise £30,000 for themselves. I don't quite get this concept of giving money to a private so a private business can get bigger, but I wish them all the best and am happy to promote it.
> 
> Brixton Village’s arts and fashion store United80 looks for crowdfunded revamp



Er, why are you happy to promote that? You 'dont get it' but are 'happy to promote' them?

e2a: I don't get it either. Chutzpah beyond belief.


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> Er, why are you happy to promote that? You 'dont get it' but are 'happy to promote' them?


Not sure why you're struggling to understand such a simple statement. I wish them the best and hope they reach their target, so I'm happy to do what I can to help.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Apr 20, 2017)

editor said:


> Not sure why you're struggling to understand such a simple statement. I wish them the best and hope they reach their target, so I'm happy to do what I can to help.



Fair enough. They seem to be the type of business you usually seem to rail against, that's all



> They also hope that the campaign will help secure and execute plans for longevity, and to “boost united80’s growth on the worldwide platform as a Lifestyle brand.”


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> Fair enough. They seem to be the type of business you usually seem to rail against, that's all


What kind of businesses are those then? Where have I 'railed against' small independents who are actively involved in the community?


----------



## Reiabuzz (Apr 20, 2017)

I think the whole 'vilaaaaaaaage' thing and the small businesses in Pop you're always banging on about covers that. What differentiates this business exactly?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 20, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> I think the whole 'vilaaaaaaaage' thing and the small businesses in Pop you're always banging on about covers that. What differentiates this business exactly?


perhaps it is socially useful and not solely there for interloping wankers


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> I think the whole 'vilaaaaaaaage' thing and the small businesses in Pop you're always banging on about covers that. What differentiates this business exactly?


Yawn. Just shut up with your dull attempts to stir up personal beef, please.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Apr 20, 2017)

editor said:


> Yawn. Just shut up with your dull attempts to stir up personal beef, please.



I'm not trying to stir up 'personal beef'. I just find your hypocrisy astonishing on a number of issues. Believe me, i'm with you on the anti-gentrification of Brixton. But really can't understand why you're using your platform to promote this business's objective of building 'a worldwide lifestyle brand' or whatever the fuck they they sent in their press release to you. They're precisely the type of business you usually seem to whinge about.

And please. Don't tell me to shut up again.


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> I'm not trying to stir up 'personal beef'. I just find your hypocrisy astonishing on a number of issues.


And there you have it.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Apr 20, 2017)

You posted up a barely edited press release. I commented on it. How is that 'stirring up personal beef'? 

You have a high profile position in Brixton society. You're going to have to take a bit of stick now and then when your inconsistency is pointed out to you.


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> You posted up a barely edited press release. I commented on it. How is that 'stirring up personal beef'?
> 
> You have a high profile position in Brixton society. You're going to have to take a bit of stick now and then when your inconsistency is pointed out to you.


This thread is not here to discuss my supposed 'inconsistencies.' It's here to discuss Brixton matters. 

FYI, I also promoted the Cider Bar today and the new M ere Scribbler pub in Streatham too, like I constantly promote local independent businesses. I don't much care what you think about that to be honest. I'm too busy _doing_ stuff to listen to your drivel.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Apr 20, 2017)

Drivel. 

You're posting up pretty much unedited press releases from chancers and I'm the one posting drivel?


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> Drivel.
> 
> You're posting up pretty much unedited press releases from chancers and I'm the one posting drivel?


I appear to the be the only one in this discussion posting up stuff _relevant to Brixton_. You appear to be on some really dull crusade to turn it into something personal. Kindly stop as it's disruptive and really fucking boring.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 20, 2017)

No-one up for my arguing about tomatoes instead suggestion then


----------



## Reiabuzz (Apr 20, 2017)

editor said:


> I appear to the be the only one in this discussion posting up stuff _relevant to Brixton_. You appear to be on some really dull crusade to turn it into something personal. Kindly stop as it's disruptive and really fucking boring.



Not worth any more of my time


----------



## Angellic (Apr 20, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> You posted up a barely edited press release. I commented on it. How is that 'stirring up personal beef'?
> 
> You have a high profile position in Brixton society. You're going to have to take a bit of stick now and then when your inconsistency is pointed out to you.


----------



## bimble (Apr 20, 2017)

Don't be absurd teuchter . Nobody puts tomatoes in the fridge.

The shop has raised over £5,000 from their crowdfunder already i see, people donating money for them to 'boost its growth on the worldwide platform as a Lifestyle brand'. I find that.. impressive and surprising.


----------



## T & P (Apr 20, 2017)

bimble said:


> Don't be absurd teuchter . Nobody puts tomatoes in the fridge.


I have always done. Force of habit from the much warmer lands where I haul from, I guess...


----------



## bimble (Apr 20, 2017)

T & P said:


> I have always done. Force of habit from the much warmer lands where I haul from, I guess...


But then before you eat one you have to let it sit and warm up for an hour, right?


----------



## T & P (Apr 20, 2017)

bimble said:


> But then before you eat one you have to let it sit and warm up for an hour, right?


Of course. Straight out of the fridge is madness.


----------



## alex_ (Apr 20, 2017)

teuchter said:


> We have fairly much zero information on who actually uses the fridge. On the other hand: what about the "should you put tomatoes in the fridge" controversy? Perhaps that could bump the post count for this month's Brixton news, rumours, general chat and tedium thread.



We could put a cctv camera on it and then get daily mail readers to classify fridge users.

Also what about bananas ?

Alex


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 20, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> perhaps it is socially useful and not solely there for interloping wankers



Exactly that. United80 is a Brixton business by Brixton people. It opened alongside a few independant shops who were ahead of the foodie wave.

Those involved with United80 were at the forefront of Reclaim Brixton, and they are actively involved in the local community from politics to events and much more.

Some of the partners have moved on and those remaining want to expand.

United80 don't warrant any claims of adding to problems of gentrification.

...and its a great little shop.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 20, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> United80 don't warrant any claims of adding to problems of gentrification.



For any given shop, how do we decide whether "claims of adding to problems of gentrification" are warranted or unwarranted?

On here, the assessment often seems to be carried out by posting images of the people involved looking hipsterish, or quoting pretentious marketing nonsense, or identifying products that are not affordable to a large proportion of local residents. A quick look at their website suggests they could be discredited by all of these means. 

I don't see how opening "ahead of the foodie wave" is relevant by the way. If the same shop selling the same stuff had opened 5 years later would it be any different?


----------



## teuchter (Apr 20, 2017)

bimble said:


> The shop has raised over £5,000 from their crowdfunder already i see, people donating money for them to 'boost its growth on the worldwide platform as a Lifestyle brand'. I find that.. impressive and surprising.



The standard theory is that this must be because they have lots of braying loadsamoney mates willing to slap down their wads of cash, etc etc.


----------



## Winot (Apr 20, 2017)

teuchter said:


> I don't see how opening "ahead of the foodie wave" is relevant by the way. If the same shop selling the same stuff had opened 5 years later would it be any different?



Reminds me of the joke - two hipsters walk into a bar. The first did it before it was cool; the second ironically.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 20, 2017)

teuchter said:


> For any given shop, how do we decide whether "claims of adding to problems of gentrification" are warranted or unwarranted?
> 
> On here, the assessment often seems to be carried out by posting images of the people involved looking hipsterish, or quoting pretentious marketing nonsense, or identifying products that are not affordable to a large proportion of local residents. A quick look at their website suggests they could be discredited by all of these means.
> 
> I don't see how opening "ahead of the foodie wave" is relevant by the way. If the same shop selling the same stuff had opened 5 years later would it be any different?



I can only share my knowledge of them as Brixton lifetime residents who did not start with much and have managed to get something small up and running. They actively engage in lots of community events and were instrumental in getting reclaim brixton off the ground.

By ahead of the foodie wave I am talking about the small number of local people who were able to open up some of the units on a shoestring and bring a bit of life to a tired marketspace. This was ahead of the village becoming a destination.

They wouldn't have been able to afford it 5 years later....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 20, 2017)

Winot said:


> Reminds me of the joke - two hipsters walk into a bar. The first did it before it was cool; the second ironically.



I thought jokes were supposed to be funny


----------



## Reiabuzz (Apr 20, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I can only share my knowledge of them as Brixton lifetime residents who did not start with much and have managed to get something small up and running. They actively engage in lots of community events and were instrumental in getting reclaim brixton off the ground.
> 
> By ahead of the foodie wave I am talking about the small number of local people who were able to open up some of the units on a shoestring and bring a bit of life to a tired marketspace. This was ahead of the village becoming a destination.
> 
> They wouldn't have been able to afford it 5 years later....



It does look like a cool shop to be fair, although 150 quid for a satchel is stretching it a bit. They do need to sort out their press release however. Even Pop would consider that a bit of a wankfest.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 20, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> They wouldn't have been able to afford it 5 years later....



Ok. But how's that relevant to the question of whether they add to problems of gentrification? Does it affect whether or not they attract the "wrong sorts" to the area?

For the record I'm not into blaming individual businesses for causing problems of gentrification. They are symptoms rather than causes. I'm just comparing this to how other businesses get viewed.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 20, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> It does look like a cool shop to be fair, although 150 quid for a satchel is stretching it a bit. They do need to sort out their press release however. Even Pop would consider that a bit of a wankfest.



Well....yeah...agreed.


----------



## Boudicca (Apr 20, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I can only share my knowledge of them as Brixton lifetime residents who did not start with much and have managed to get something small up and running. They actively engage in lots of community events and were instrumental in getting reclaim brixton off the ground.
> 
> By ahead of the foodie wave I am talking about the small number of local people who were able to open up some of the units on a shoestring and bring a bit of life to a tired marketspace. This was ahead of the village becoming a destination.
> 
> They wouldn't have been able to afford it 5 years later....


And their mother used to have a food shop in one of the arcades, so technically 2nd generation Brixton market.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Apr 20, 2017)

Actually, looking at their site I retract my earlier cynicism. I think their hearts in the right place.


----------



## alex_ (Apr 20, 2017)

Boudicca said:


> And their mother used to have a food shop in one of the arcades, so technically 2nd generation Brixton market.





Reiabuzz said:


> Actually, looking at their site I retract my earlier cynicism. I think their hearts in the right place.



None of this means they've not contributed towards the gentrification of brixton.

Alex


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 20, 2017)

teuchter said:


> Ok. But how's that relevant to the question of whether they add to problems of gentrification? Does it affect whether or not they attract the "wrong sorts" to the area?
> 
> For the record I'm not into blaming individual businesses for causing problems of gentrification. They are symptoms rather than causes. I'm just comparing this to how other businesses get viewed.



What are the wrong sorts?

Given that they are very much into promoting black music, art, culture and history in Brixton where they were born and raised, and had folks who had a shop in the market, then I think they are the opposite of what gentrification is 'seen' as.

The problem with u75 is that any real discussion about gentrifications and any positives/negatives get lost in silly billy beef about the 'approved list' and 'beards'.

Hence I'm not gonna get on that roundabout again...because it only stops when someone gets banned or someone just piles in to wind people up and not contribute.

I don't blame individual businesses either, but I do see waves that suddenly appear on the shoreline and wash away years of culture and community and local trade. This is down to loads of factors though...and I get that.

I just dont like it.

United80 were part of what the Village grew to be....and they would willingly accept that they wanted a thriving market again.

Did they know that mean't cheese and champagne? I doubt it.

There are businesses that help build an area and businesses that build upon an area.

I see United80 as the former. Someone else may judge them differently.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 20, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> Actually, looking at their site I retract my earlier cynicism. I think their hearts in the right place.



They absolutely are.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 20, 2017)

alex_ said:


> None of this means they've not contributed towards the gentrification of brixton.
> 
> Alex



Doesn't mean they have either.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 20, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> There are businesses that help build an area and businesses that build upon an area.



I think that's one of those distinctions that sounds neat but turns out to be a bit meaningless when you try and classify businesses into one or other category.

As far as I can see, there are ways this business has built upon something pre-existing, and ways it has built up something new. Either of those things could be interpreted as positive or negative in different ways.

Which you could say about most businesses that have appeared in Brixton in the last 5-10 years.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 20, 2017)

teuchter said:


> Which you could say about most businesses that have appeared in Brixton in the last 5-10 years.



Some, yes.

Which is why understanding those businesses is important. We can not know everything about every business all the time.

We can research.

Being an independant doesn't make it automatically 'good' and being a chain doesn't make it automatically 'bad'

In my opinion...that is


----------



## alex_ (Apr 21, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Some, yes.
> 
> Which is why understanding those businesses is important. We can not know everything about every business all the time.
> 
> ...



Rational comment about a retailer in brixton.

Long may it continue.

Alex


----------



## alex_ (Apr 21, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Doesn't mean they have either.



You are saying that somewhere which sells 150  pound leather satchels, and ten pound hip hop babygro's hasn't contributed towards the gentrification of brixton ?

Alex


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 21, 2017)

alex_ said:


> You are saying that somewhere which sells 150  pound leather satchels, and ten pound hip hop babygro's hasn't contributed towards the gentrification of brixton ?
> 
> Alex



I don't feel those two things alone prove they have contributed to gentrification.


----------



## Ms T (Apr 21, 2017)

T & P said:


> Of course. Straight out of the fridge is madness.


Don't put them in the fridge at all. Ruins the flavour.


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2017)

I've since learnt that the original people behind United80 moved on two years ago which kind of explains the rather wanky press release and crowdfunding attempt. I still find it really odd that people would want to give money to a private business, but its their dosh, etc.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Apr 21, 2017)

Where did they move on to? Who are the new owners?

Has their website been updated?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 21, 2017)

editor said:


> I've since learnt that the original people behind United80 moved on two years ago which kind of explains the rather wanky press release and crowdfunding attempt. I still find it really odd that people would want to give money to a private business, but its their dosh, etc.



Yes - my first thought was that 'X' wouldn't put out a release like that when they were on board, and possibly wouldn't engage in a crowdfunding scheme to move the business onwards.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 21, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> Where did they move on to? Who are the new owners?
> 
> Has their website been updated?



There were four 'partners', 3 are gone.


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> Where did they move on to? Who are the new owners?
> 
> Has their website been updated?


I don't know. I haven't looked. Bit busy posting up free listings for Brixton bars and clubs right now.


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2017)

It seems that even Honest Burgers has DJs now, with the (ahem) Supercute Sleazy Disco "sexing up the decks."


----------



## bimble (Apr 21, 2017)

But their rosemary chips are so good i'd forgive them almost anything.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 21, 2017)

Swift post-rationalisations ahoy


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 21, 2017)

Who would go to a self proclaimed 'sleazy disco'?


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2017)

bimble said:


> But their rosemary chips are so good i'd forgive them almost anything.


I really was underwhelmed by those chips. Certainly not worth queuing up for. 

There must be at least five units in the Village with DJs now.


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2017)

Oh, I've just seen that the Brixton pound shop is doing a free comedy night on Saturday. 








Let's Laugh Comedy (2017-04-22)


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 21, 2017)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Who would go to a self proclaimed 'sleazy disco'?



Horsemeat aren't exactly small?

Horse Meat Disco On The History of Sleaze | Strut Records


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 21, 2017)

Funny little marriage proposal* on the Ritzy noticeboard today.

*Disclaimer - marriage may be a patriarchal system, the value of your love may go up as well as down.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Apr 21, 2017)

snowy_again said:


> Funny little marriage proposal* on the Ritzy noticeboard today.
> 
> *Disclaimer - marriage may be a patriarchal system, the value of your love may go up as well as down.



It was sweet...


----------



## phillm (Apr 21, 2017)

bimble said:


> But their rosemary chips are so good i'd forgive them almost anything.



Not outside Brixton they aren't. I went to their Peckham branch a few weeks ago - my review ..

_Was a great fan of the original HB in Brixton Village and was the best fries and burger I had ever had and that branch still delivers. As we live nearer the Peckham branch thought we'd check it out for a simple snack. Sad to say they are just another chain now knocking out lacklustre burgers and fries with overpriced drinks. Staff and restaurant are friendly and welcoming but that's about it. Avoid unless you want to be just another few quid on their bottom line. Seems to be the dominant business model in London now two hungry and ambitious chefs have a business idea - do a brilliant pilot restaurant , garner all the plaudits and hype and then expand with their eye on the money not the food._


----------



## teuchter (Apr 21, 2017)

That's been a business model for decades.


----------



## phillm (Apr 21, 2017)

Pedlar in Peckham is just the same. They all worship at the temple of celebrity cunt chef Jamie Oiliver - £150 million and counting.


----------



## bimble (Apr 21, 2017)

Their place in the market is tiny, don't know where they'll find room for the sexy dj. Eating food whilst having loud music going in your ears is just a rubbish combination far as I can see but then I'm not the target market, I don't even get why they serve their lemonade in stupid little Kilner jars instead of glasses.


----------



## phillm (Apr 21, 2017)

bimble said:


> Their place in the market is tiny, don't know where they'll find room for the sexy dj. Eating food whilst having loud music going in your ears is just a rubbish combination far as I can see but then I'm not the target market, I don't even get why they serve their lemonade in stupid little Kilner jars instead of glasses.



Cheer up it could be worse ....(sighs) young people...  bloody stupid if you ask me. Why don't they just grow up.


----------



## phillm (Apr 21, 2017)

Don't get me started why they need to have their trousers round their bloody ankles. I'm sure they do it to annoy old farts like us. Well they got that righit bloody does. Arses my arse. They should be covered. And trousers pulled up to the waist - but not beyond. That is equally stupid.How and when did I turn into my dad (RIP),


----------



## Winot (Apr 21, 2017)

teuchter said:


> Swift post-rationalisations ahoy



It's amazing how quickly brands can lose their lustre.


----------



## phillm (Apr 21, 2017)

Winot said:


> It's amazing how quickly brands can lose their lustre.



yeah ask Gerald Ratner ;
_
“ We also do cut-glass sherry decanters complete with six glasses on a silver-plated tray that your butler can serve you drinks on, all for £4.95. People say, "How can you sell this for such a low price?", I say, "because it's total crap."_


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2017)

Winot said:


> It's amazing how quickly brands can lose their lustre.


What brand has been busy losing its lustre here?


----------



## CH1 (Apr 22, 2017)

phillm said:


> Don't get me started why they need to have their trousers round their bloody ankles. I'm sure they do it to annoy old farts like us. Well they got that righit bloody does. Arses my arse. They should be covered. And trousers pulled up to the waist - but not beyond. That is equally stupid.How and when did I turn into my dad (RIP),


I now have this problem since buying 2 pairs of Lidl "skinny jeans" @ £6.99

Whereas I thought I had a bargain, it turns out to be a nightmare. Every time I go down the stairs in a bus I have to pull up the trues in order not to be caught in indecent exposure. It's the cut. These jeans are clearly designed to pull themselves down to the ankles.

I understand the style is a response to the need to have quick access for nefarious purposes in American prisons - and has now spread to the UK via Lidl executives watching RAP videoz.

All I can say is next time I buy trousers it's Marks & Sparx for me!


----------



## phillm (Apr 22, 2017)

CH1 said:


> I now have this problem since buying 2 pairs of Lidl "skinny jeans" @ £6.99
> 
> Whereas I thought I had a bargain, it turns out to be a nightmare. Every time I go down the stairs in a bus I have to pull up the trues in order not to be caught in indecent exposure. It's the cut. These jeans are clearly designed to pull themselves down to the ankles.
> 
> ...



or the back pages of the Daily Mail (obviously not) or these - whilst a spoof I'd buy them. Apropos the 'yoof' wearing said apparel I have to suprress an overwhelming desire to stop them and say "excuse me , you may not have noticed but your trousers are falling down" - and then run like the clappers. When the old marbles start to go I might need to stay indoors tapping away on the internet rather than roaming free range.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 22, 2017)

phillm said:


> Apropos the 'yoof' wearing said apparel I have to suprress an overwhelming desire to stop them and say "excuse me, you may not have noticed but your trousers are falling down"


Had you noticed this week's apparently similar Lidl specials? - alleged work-wear with elasticated waistband.

I'm a bit sceptical about the workwear bit. I've invested in both trousers and shorts. There seems to be a bit of "knee pull" on the shorts but I doubt this is sufficient to produce the builders bum one so often sees with modern skinny-cut jeans. Ideal for the Proms season (if you'd been you'd know what I mean!)


----------



## editor (Apr 22, 2017)

It's record Store Day in Pop Brixton 
















In photos: Record Store Day in Pop Brixton, Sat 22nd April 2017


----------



## Reiabuzz (Apr 22, 2017)

Gah.. they should time this for closer to the end of the month when people get paid!


----------



## Reiabuzz (Apr 22, 2017)

Rat Records in camberwell is also putting on an event



> SPECIAL GUEST DJ BILLY NASTY FOR THE BIGGEST DAY OF THE YEAR IN OUR CALENDAR-ABSOLUTELY HUGE SELECTION OF SECOND HAND RECORDS COMING OUT, OUR BIGGEST AND BEST NEW IN EVER - HALF FROM ONE OF THE BEST INDIE ROCK COLLECTION WE EVER PURCHASED: CHECK THE PHOTO ALBUM FOR SNEAK PEEK AND STOCK UPDATES : Rat Records
> ALSO
> http://www.ratrecordsuk.net/rat-records-events.html
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Apr 22, 2017)

I'm DJing both floors of the Dogstar tonight and have a limited guest list if anyone fancies coming along (otherwise it's free before 10pm and a fiver after). I'm going from 11pm-4am. 






Beyoncé to Britpop: Brixton Buzz party at the Dogstar in Brixton tonight! (Sat 22nd April)

PM me if you're interested!


----------



## editor (Apr 22, 2017)

Mahoosive crane in Brixton today


----------



## editor (Apr 22, 2017)

And blimey there was big queue outside Market House and the Prince of Wales last night. Albert was a bit dead - it's never got its vibe back since that awful refurb that leaves DJs isolated in a really silly mega-booth.


----------



## editor (Apr 22, 2017)

There was what looked like a great Prince tribute night in the Ritzy last night. 
















In photos: Prince Tribute night in Brixton with live band and DJs


----------



## CH1 (Apr 22, 2017)

editor said:


> Mahoosive crane in Brixton today
> View attachment 105032


I suggest a cross-posting to the "Squires and Partners" thread


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 22, 2017)

editor said:


> And blimey there was big queue outside Market House and the Prince of Wales last night. Albert was a bit dead - it's never got its vibe back since that awful refurb that leaves DJs isolated in a really silly mega-booth.
> 
> View attachment 105033


My parents in their 70s use it before films at the ritzy and even they were....WTF have they done? They said it was one of the few pubs around that they LOVED. Sad.


----------



## T & P (Apr 22, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> My parents in their 70s use it before films at the ritzy and even they were....WTF have they done? They said it was one of the few pubs around that they LOVED. Sad.


The official website (which I'm sure is run by the parent brewery and as unrepresentative as it could be) is cringeworthy enough...

Prince Albert - Brixton

I love the 'book a table' feature. I wonder if it gets much use


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 23, 2017)

Price of everything but the value of nothing.


----------



## Angellic (Apr 23, 2017)

phillm said:


> Don't get me started why they need to have their trousers round their bloody ankles. I'm sure they do it to annoy old farts like us. Well they got that righit bloody does. Arses my arse. They should be covered. And trousers pulled up to the waist - but not beyond. That is equally stupid.How and when did I turn into my dad (RIP),


Someone at work was wearing a belt with braces.


----------



## ricbake (Apr 23, 2017)

editor said:


> Mahoosive crane in Brixton today
> 
> View attachment 105032


It was to remove the last of the original Bon Marche copper dome  and start installing the support structure for Squire and Partners replacement


----------



## phillm (Apr 23, 2017)

Angellic said:


> Someone at work was wearing a belt with braces.



A dystopian trend probably...... in uncertain times leave nothing to chance.


----------



## phillm (Apr 23, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Had you noticed this week's apparently similar Lidl specials? - alleged work-wear with elasticated waistband.
> 
> I'm a bit sceptical about the workwear bit. I've invested in both trousers and shorts. There seems to be a bit of "knee pull" on the shorts but I doubt this is sufficient to produce the builders bum one so often sees with modern skinny-cut jeans. Ideal for the Proms season (if you'd been you'd know what I mean!)
> View attachment 104997



They look....ok and are probably hugely practical (hence you have 'invested' and not merely 'bought' ) and hard wearing which is the point and beauty of the Great Lidl. There doesn't seem to be a male equivalent of male fashion models accesorising budget clothes to create a al la mode 'look' in the same way that Topshop and the like seem to have wide acceptance in female fashion circles. And as such wearing Lidl is exactly that wearing Lidl - nothing contemporary of ironic about it. Not sure I'm ready for that big leap just yet.... But pioneers like yourself are paving the way for greater acceptance down the line.


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2017)

The 'Orchard' is taking shape











In photos: Brixton Orchard starts to bloom in spring


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2017)

Blooming 'eck:






Dramatic scenes as car flips over on Brixton’s Coldharbour Lane


----------



## bimble (Apr 24, 2017)

Flippin 'ell .


----------



## phillm (Apr 24, 2017)

Crikey.

Police surrounded one of London’s biggest music venues after fans allegedly tried to storm a sold-out concert by Jamaican dancehall singer Alkaline. 

Roads around the O2 Academy Brixton were closed from 8pm with witnesses likening the scenes to a “warzone”. 

Dancehall concert cancelled after fans try to storm O2 Academy Brixton


----------



## Winot (Apr 24, 2017)

One of those wars where people haven't got tickets for a gig they want to see.


----------



## bimble (Apr 24, 2017)

That's scary shit, bunch of idiots. Great news for those people who are pushing the 'no licenses for dancehall music' agenda.


----------



## Angellic (Apr 24, 2017)

bimble said:


> That's scary shit, bunch of idiots. Great news for those people who are pushing the 'no licenses for dancehall music' agenda.



Who is pushing for that?


----------



## bimble (Apr 24, 2017)

First they came for Croydon.. this sort of thing. 
Croydon bar accuses police of banning Jamaican bashment music


----------



## phillm (Apr 24, 2017)

Like my dad of yore - never heard of him. Here's his most popular video - he loves auto-tune. Crystsal , blunts and hos it would seem. He's got form it would seem possibly foolhardy for the Academy to accept the booking.

Some good comments from Jamaicans on this link ;


Yardie1876  • 10 months ago
people would prefer hear some positive and uplifting music...i assume...?
not the 'clock stuck natty crash, dat a brawta' kinda ting lol. 

tyroneosborne  Yardie1876  • 10 months ago
Whatever it is , it just look like there is some kind of Acid there for alkaline . Maybe he just can't pass the necessary Litmus test . ( elementary Chemistry ) 

Decent Youth  • 10 months ago
People just tired of the looseness and garbage uttered by these so called artists.. People want to hear clean decent uplifting music...
Good work England..
Plug pulled on Alkaline’s gig, again - Entertainment


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2017)

phillm said:


> Like my dad of yore - never heard of him. Here's his most popular video - he loves auto-tune. Crystsal , blunts and hos it would seem. He's got form it would seem possibly foolhardy for the Academy to accept the booking.
> 
> Some good comments from Jamaicans on this link ;
> 
> ...



Wobbling bottoms don't look very nice in slo-mo and he appears to make a phone call with a wad of money at some point. I like the song though.

And if you want to sing along Alkaline – On Fleek (Love Yuh Everything) Lyrics | Genius Lyrics


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2017)

bimble said:


> That's scary shit, bunch of idiots. Great news for those people who are pushing the 'no licenses for dancehall music' agenda.


Some of that lot tried to rush the door at the Dogstar after. The car crash which happened not long after was seen as something as a blessing in disguise, as they were forced to close.


----------



## Winot (Apr 24, 2017)

They should have got some acid house fans in to neutralise the situation.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 24, 2017)

bimble said:


> First they came for Croydon..


Surely you meant "they came from Croydon"?


----------



## CH1 (Apr 24, 2017)

Has anyone read this interesting new document  compiled by Regeneris Consulting Ltd of Manchester for Lambeth Council's Future Brixton departmernt?
http://futurebrixton.org/wp-content/uploads/2017/04/Brixton-Economic-Action-Plan-2017.pdf
It looks nice (as a document) but the drift of it seems a bit odd to me.
Brixton BID are advised to copy measures introduced in Hackney.
The workspace people should emulate Manchester. etc.

I'm a bit skeptical of the maps. Page 15 (creative) shows a big block of units where the Job Centre is. Is there really a studio above the job centre - or have they jumped the gun on the Squires development - and mis-located it?

Even more oddly on the page 16 map ("social value") they seem to have Brixton Cycle Co-op (12) in Brixton Prison and the bad Boys Bakery (14) off the map entirely

Did the council have to get a consultancy called Regeneris in? In the last gasp before Brexit I would have thought it would make sense to get in the firm who did Marseilles Docks. Pisses all over Pop Brixton etc.


----------



## Sirena (Apr 24, 2017)

phillm said:


> Crikey.
> 
> Police surrounded one of London’s biggest music venues after fans allegedly tried to storm a sold-out concert by Jamaican dancehall singer Alkaline.
> 
> ...


This is the clip from inside the main doors as they stormed those also


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2017)

Get your fresh poultary!


----------



## Sirena (Apr 24, 2017)

editor said:


> Get your fresh poultary!
> 
> View attachment 105167


Specialiased too!


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 25, 2017)

Brixton Neighbourhood Forum April Bulletin and General Meeting Details


----------



## CH1 (Apr 25, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Brixton Neighbourhood Forum April Bulletin and General Meeting Details


Shame about the clash with LJ meeting. Maybe we need co-ordinated cover?


----------



## elmpp (Apr 26, 2017)

Sirena said:


> Specialiased too!


No running poul of pixel edges


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2017)

elmpp said:


> No running poul of pixel edges


I rarely expect to make much sense of your comments here, but this seems particularly opaque. What are you trying to say, exactly?


----------



## elmpp (Apr 26, 2017)

Simple joke alluding to both the grammar mistakes. It's not about you

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Winot (Apr 26, 2017)

New mural on the end of Glanville Rd. 

 

boohoo


----------



## teuchter (Apr 26, 2017)

elmpp said:


> Simple joke alluding to both the grammar mistakes.



Spelling mistakes. Not grammar mistakes.


----------



## sparkybird (Apr 26, 2017)

Beer and Bread Festival at Brixton Windmill (the Mill not the pub) on Bank Holiday Monday. With Morris Dancing!!

What's on - brixton windmill


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2017)

sparkybird said:


> Beer and Bread Festival at Brixton Windmill (the Mill not the pub) on Bank Holiday Monday. With Morris Dancing!!
> 
> What's on - brixton windmill


Ah, thank you for reminding me - I've got a Buzz post ready to go on that. I'm hoping I'll be busy at the play off final that day, but if things go awry, I'll see you there!


----------



## phillm (Apr 26, 2017)

sparkybird said:


> Beer and Bread Festival at Brixton Windmill (the Mill not the pub) on Bank Holiday Monday. With Morris Dancing!!
> 
> What's on - brixton windmill



WARNING - MORRIS DANCING ALERT


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2017)

More info on the Windmill bash here






Brixton Windmill hosts Beer and Bread Festival, Monday May 1st


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 27, 2017)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Someone else shared this crowdfunder info - LiveTree - social crowdfunding platform. Get Funded. Branch out. Make a difference. - thought other folk here might be interested as some of them lived/squatted in Brixton, apparently:
> 
> "REBEL DYKES - the only documentary about a bunch of kickass punk lesbians from London, UK in the 1980s.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 27, 2017)

Article about Rebel Dykes in TimeOut featuring Brixton.

Meet the lesbian punks who've been written out of London's history


----------



## Reiabuzz (Apr 27, 2017)

That bread/beer festival was really shit last year. Luckily we brought our own beers from the offie as there was a wait of (seriously) one hour or so at the one and only beer table selling them. Queues out the door at the pub too if you couldnt be arsed waiting for the beer at the table.

I assume they've sorted that minor oversight out?


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> That bread/beer festival was really shit last year. Luckily we brought our own beers from the offie as there was a wait of (seriously) one hour or so at the one and only beer table selling them. Queues out the door at the pub too if you couldnt be arsed waiting for the beer at the table.
> 
> I assume they've sorted that minor oversight out?


The article says that more breweries are involved now.


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2017)

Two places to go tonight that are free and late 

Thursday night in Brixton – Two great free late nights to enjoy


----------



## Reiabuzz (Apr 27, 2017)

It was really well attended so I hope each brewery has at least two tables each given that every punter was ordering at least four at a time to avoid the queue again.


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2017)

Reiabuzz said:


> It was really well attended so I hope each brewery has at least two tables each given that every punter was ordering at least four at a time to avoid the queue again.


I get the impression that they were a bit taken back by the size of the beer-slurping crowds. Previous, similar events have been quite sedate affairs.


----------



## djdando (Apr 27, 2017)

Brixton Wave Festival 4th - 6th August 2017

Has anyone seen that 'Splash' is to become a 3 day festival?


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 27, 2017)

Splitting up the focus of it it seems: WTF is an "exciting retail focus and shopping day"?! 

"The festival will be held over the weekend of 4th - 6th August 2017, with a one day food festival planned for Friday 4th, an exciting retail focus and shopping day on Saturday 5th, cultural, music, arts and street food festival on Sunday 6th. 

Brixton Wave aim is to develop the festival into a community asset with a broader food, arts and cultural tourism legacy for Brixton with international prestige and recognition, whilst remaining as representative of modern Brixton as possible."


----------



## teuchter (Apr 27, 2017)

northeast said:


> Got notification that the planning application for the block of flats planned for the old Diamond got refused, even though had looked set to be approved.  21 new properties recommended for approval on Diamond Hire site, Acre Lane
> View attachment 105472


The reason for refusal doesn't seem to have anything to do with the affordable housing issue though.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 27, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Article about Rebel Dykes in TimeOut featuring Brixton.
> 
> Meet the lesbian punks who've been written out of London's history


It all makes sense now, I wondered who they were - they only invented the 'rebel dyke' name in retrospect .

There was so many arguments going on between dykes back then especially pro SM/anti sex arguments. Chain Reactions at the Market Tavern in Vauxhall was sleazy fun. I provoked feminist fury just by wearing frocks back in the 80s, still it made it easier to piss in the mens urinals at the market.

It was great seeing Fisch doing her Frankie Sinatra drag down the RVT last year.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 27, 2017)

snowy_again said:


> Splitting up the focus of it it seems: WTF is an "exciting retail focus and shopping day"?!
> 
> "The festival will be held over the weekend of 4th - 6th August 2017, with a one day food festival planned for Friday 4th, an exciting retail focus and shopping day on Saturday 5th, cultural, music, arts and street food festival on Sunday 6th.
> 
> Brixton Wave aim is to develop the festival into a community asset with a broader food, arts and cultural tourism legacy for Brixton with international prestige and recognition, whilst remaining as representative of modern Brixton as possible."



This was mentioned at the Brixton Neighbourhood Forum meeting last night. I didn't understand what it was about. So it's a replacement to Brixton Splash. In which case the main driver behind it is Brixton BID. Which explains the last sentence. My personal impression of Brixton BID is that it's main movers are Black owned business. Mainly those working in entertainment and food. Whilst they want to celebrate Brixton heritage they are also doing well due to the changing demographic of Brixton. Hence the emphasis on cultural tourism. I have said before there is a danger of turning Brixton into a theme park. Some Black business people may do well out of that other members of the Black community may find it alienating. What ever the faults of Splash I always felt it was a Afro Carribbean festival. The commercial side of it was secondary.


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2017)

Some things to do this weekend: 
What’s on in Brixton: bars, gigs and clubs around town, Fri 28th Apr – Mon 1st May 2017

I'm DJing upstairs at the Market House tonight - PM if you want free guest tickets. 
Brixton tonight! Beyoncé to Britpop: Brixton Buzz party at Market House – mail us for guest passes!


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2017)

Lorra Barrier Block in this one


----------



## bimble (Apr 28, 2017)

and Morleys!


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 28, 2017)

See the Garden Bridge has been scrapped.

Was supported by leadership of Lambeth Labour. With local Labour Clllrs against it being given a hard time. Kate Hoey MP was also against it.


They have been proved right in the end. Despite the pressure from the Lambeth Labour leadership.

Wonder how Lib Peck will deal with this?

The previous views of Lib Peck

Sadiq Khan and Lib Peck defend controversial Garden Bridge deal


----------



## CH1 (Apr 28, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> See the Garden Bridge has been scrapped.
> 
> Was supported by leadership of Lambeth Labour. With local Labour Clllrs against it being given a hard time. Kate Hoey MP was also against it.
> 
> ...


Funny how Lib Peck and her Progress colleagues defended useless expenditure on a vanity project only half in Lambeth and yet care nothing for funding their borough libraries, most of which were built and endowed by philanthropists who DID care about ordinary working people and their children.

Where has the  £30 odd million already spent on the Garden Bridge project gone? Newsnight just now could not account for it. £8 million has gone to Ove Arup and £2.3 to  Thomas Heatherwick. What about the rest? Lib Peck - can you alert the District Auditor?


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2017)

Some free classical music for Monday 
Brixton Chamber Orchestra performs for free on Bank Holiday Monday, 5pm


----------



## wurlycurly (Apr 29, 2017)

editor said:


> Some free classical music for Monday
> Brixton Chamber Orchestra performs for free on Bank Holiday Monday, 5pm


 
Thanks. I may head down there with my bottle of Bank Holiday Buckfast.


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2017)

These are the kind of idiots you can now find in Brixton on weekends. These two thought it would be a brilliant idea to sit on the back of a truck as it drove off. They swiftly ended up on their arses with probably some cuts and bruises to show for their efforts. Bystanders laughed at them.


----------



## elmpp (Apr 29, 2017)

.


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2017)

elmpp said:


> .


Just fuck off for a week. Bye.


----------



## twistedAM (Apr 30, 2017)

editor said:


> These are the kind of idiots you can now find in Brixton on weekends. These two thought it would be a brilliant idea to sit on the back of a truck as it drove off. They swiftly ended up on their arses with probably some cuts and bruises to show for their efforts. Bystanders laughed at them.
> 
> View attachment 105603



Were you never young and stupid?


----------



## editor (May 1, 2017)

twistedAM said:


> Were you never young and stupid?


People do stupid things all the time - me included - but it's like the whole fucking street is full of people like this now.


----------



## twistedAM (May 1, 2017)

editor said:


> People do stupid things all the time - me included - but it's like the whole fucking street is full of people like this now.



Yeah point taken.


----------



## editor (May 2, 2017)

Thread continues here Brixton news, rumours and general chat - May 2017


----------

